# No show till July



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I really do seem to live in the back of beyond when it comes to show locations. Next one looks like July unless I want to do a long drive. 
He'll be an adult neuter by then!
Very addictive isn't it. I'd go all the time if they were nearer (and i had more money!)


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my wegie breeder is doing a gccf show at kings heath birmingham in march is that too far?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i'd love to have a go but no transport


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> my wegie breeder is doing a gccf show at kings heath birmingham in march is that too far?


I think that's the semi Longhair show


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes you're right it is


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Petrol prices are just toooo high


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Is that the airdale agricultural show?... Bingley


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If it is, he won't be able to win a PC at that one as it was an exemption show last time I checked.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Petrol prices are just toooo high


shame people dont live nearer and share the costs


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> Is that the airdale agricultural show?... Bingley


No it's not that one rcmadd.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Lincs/Humberside joint show I bet - can gain 2 certificates on one day there if you are lucky


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

I show my dog (which I know is totally different) but sometimes shows will come up late so just keep looking. I couldn't find anything until I did a google search and ended up finding 7 shows in these next 3 months


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> Lincs/Humberside joint show I bet - can gain 2 certificates on one day there if you are lucky




Got it in one. Do you think you'll be coming?
We'll be in the neuter section from now on as Thomas had his little op today. 
Plus he'll be class as adult too, seems crazy as he won't even be a year but hey ho....


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we did this one last year... not this year...


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

No show till July would mean serious withdrawal symptoms lol
Thankfully we can usually find a show with a 2-3 hour drive.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

First and foremost he is my pet and I have to remember that but I loved my day at Notts so much I just want to go again. 
He's just been neutered though so we need recovery time anyway.
Then he'll be a neutered adult by July which means we have no chance against some of those big boys


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I wouldnt be too sure Jo - Thomas is gorgeous


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jo-pop said:


> First and foremost he is my pet and I have to remember that but I loved my day at Notts so much I just want to go again.
> He's just been neutered though so we need recovery time anyway.
> Then he'll be a neutered adult by July which means we have no chance against some of those big boys


Hi Jo, you could be surprised what a 9 month old cat can achieve, and should he meet the S.O.P. (standard of points ) more than an adult in the same class then he should be awarded the class. good luck in all future shows........Chris


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I got my new girl just before christmas and having to wait until March for her 1st show.

I started showing last year and now Im hooked!

My little girl Lilly is out at her 1st show in 2 weeks... im sooo excited I could pop


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what about the west midlands cat club in wolverhampton in may?


----------

